
Ask HN: SSD to Ethernet? - ParameterOne
How do I connect an ssd directly to the internet?  I want to be able to serve HTML files without processor.
======
blakdawg
You can't. The physical interfaces aren't compatible, and the protocols used
to communicate aren't compatible. You will need physical hardware that's
compatible with each side (probably SATA on the SSD side, some flavor of
Ethernet on the network side) and an OS/webserver of some sort to translate
requests from HTTP to files stored on disk, and to communicate with remote
HTTP requestors.

~~~
ParameterOne
Ok, if I used a switch for the IP side then I would only need to put a web
server on the SSD board? would that be right?

